# Don't Buy Sandy Bridge now...



## anikahead2010 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sandy Bridge chipset design flaw, Intel issues recalls

Yikes -- not good -- this is just in from several web sources and now Intel confirmed it. It seems that Intel is applying a "silicon fix" in their chipset segment. The bad news is that it is the new Intel 6 Series chipset, Cougar Point (H69/P69) which has been found to have a flaw which has something to do with the SATA controller.

Intel is indicating that the ports can "degrade over time," leading to poor i/o performance down the road. All shipments have been stopped and a fix has been implemented for new deliveries, but it sounds like recalls will be starting soon for those with this ticking time bomb silicon within. It isn't a problem right now, though, so if you own a Sandy Bridge Core i5 or Core i7 system keep computing with confidence while looking for a recall notice.

What's going on ?
Here's the thing we can confirm, the problem is to be found solely in the SATA 300 controller, the two SATA 600 controllers are unaffected as well as any other added controllers on your motherboard.

 On the up-to four SATA2 (SATA 300) ports in a timeframe measured over years, your performance can degrade by 5% to 10% based on standard usage. The controller simply will produce more errors and as that result the controller performance thus will go down as it tries to correct it. This is not something that can be fixed with a BIOS update, a new revision fix of the silicon is the only alternative.

Who is effected
But yeah, this likely means the replacement of all Sandy-Bridge-based motherboards, laptops, and pre-built PCs currently on store shelves or already in running in your home.

The costs
Intel said a design error in one of its chips will reduce sales and profit margins as it spends $700 million to repair and replace affected products. Currently 8 million chipsets have been distributed. Next to that Intel expects to miss $300 million in sales due to this. So that's a Billion dollar right there.

Intel on the matter
SANTA CLARA, Calif., Jan. 31, 2011 - As part of ongoing quality assurance, Intel Corporation has discovered a design issue in a recently released support chip, the Intel® 6 Series, code-named Cougar Point, and has implemented a silicon fix. In some cases, the Serial-ATA (SATA) ports within the chipsets may degrade over time, potentially impacting the performance or functionality of SATA-linked devices such as hard disk drives and DVD-drives. The chipset is utilized in PCs with Intel's latest Second Generation Intel Core processors, code-named Sandy Bridge. Intel has stopped shipment of the affected support chip from its factories. Intel has corrected the design issue, and has begun manufacturing a new version of the support chip which will resolve the issue. The Sandy Bridge microprocessor is unaffected and no other products are affected by this issue.

The company expects to begin delivering the updated version of the chipset to customers in late February and expects full volume recovery in April. Intel stands behind its products and is committed to product quality. For computer makers and other Intel customers that have bought potentially affected chipsets or systems, Intel will work with its OEM partners to accept the return of the affected chipsets, and plans to support modifications or replacements needed on motherboards or systems. The systems with the affected support chips have only been shipping since January 9th and the company believes that relatively few consumers are impacted by this issue. The only systems sold to an end customer potentially impacted are Second Generation Core i5 and Core i7 quad core based systems. Intel believes that consumers can continue to use their systems with confidence, while working with their computer manufacturer for a permanent solution. For further information consumers should contact Intel at Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Server and Embedded Processor Technology - Intel on the support page or contact their OEM manufacturer. 

Source:Sandy Bridge chipset design flaw, Intel issues recalls


----------



## modder (Feb 1, 2011)

Intel News reported by Intel PR:

Intel Identifies Chipset Design Error, Implementing Solution

Intel Discovers Bug in 6-Series Chipset: Our Analysis - AnandTech

Note to current builders: Wait for Intel's Z68 chipset.


----------



## S_V (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, I heard it too long time back ... But wondering whether it's true or not...

It's better to hold your purchases until April where Intel assures that all Chips are replaced with Silicon Fix..... They already started making Chips with new Design..

It's sad with already purchased ones... Lets hope they get replaced by Intel as promised...

But one thing.. it's Good to see Intel came Public with their Design Flaw issues... Admirable ...


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

AMD gets a small lifeline.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2011)

S_V said:


> Yes, I heard it too long time back ... But wondering whether it's true or not...
> 
> It's better to hold your purchases until April where Intel will assure that all Chips are replaced with Silicon Fix..... They already started making Chips with new Design..
> 
> ...




Yes , kudos to intel for that. But will intel replace the chips in india? How will the consumers here get their chipsets replaced? Will intel contact all the distributors in india?


----------



## msaiashwin (Feb 1, 2011)

is it a problem with all the p67 boards. because i was going to take the asus maximus iv extreme..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

wtf...i was just about to purchase intel sandy bridge 2400...what the hell should i do??


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> wtf...i was just about to purchase intel sandy bridge 2400...what the hell should i do??


wait for 3 months.


----------



## modder (Feb 1, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> wtf...i was just about to purchase intel sandy bridge 2400...what the hell should i do??



Wait for H67/P67 chipset revision (REV.) OR the Z68 chipset.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

arrgh...i have already waited for 2months thinking about the intel sb chipset...guess i will wait for 3 more months...


----------



## S_V (Feb 1, 2011)

EDIT : *If AMD releases Bull DOZER instantly right now.. It sells like Hot cakes....*


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2011)

@ *S_V*

Buddy, i think you got it wrong a bit. There is no problem with sandybridge processors and they won't be replaced. Its the motherboard chipset mainly the p67's pch. The sata controller is having a leakage current due to thinner gates in the transistor. So when voltage goes up, the transistors are leaking currents which affects the sata peripherals over course of time. Intel will design a new pch and will revise the motherboards and not cpu's.

*There is no problem with sandybridge cpu's like 2500, 2600 etc.*


----------



## S_V (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, I mixed it up with wrong names.. was in hurry due to in office..

Posted Edited..


----------



## desiibond (Feb 1, 2011)

If I am right, once the recall window is open, end users should contact the respective distributors for sending the boards.

Had Intel not changed the socket for Sandy Bridge, the processors would still be on sale irrespective of issues on motherboards. Hope they learn the lesson this time.


----------



## modder (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, the problem isn't with SB Proccy. Its the poorly tested chipset, Intel wasn't aware of. Smells like Apple 4G



> If AMD releases Bull DOZER instantly right now.. It sells like Hot cakes....



*OH YEAH!* 

& to challenge that Intel will beta test IVY Bridge to consumers 

More projected loss by INTEL running into billions (HEHEH)


----------



## msaiashwin (Feb 1, 2011)

can i go ahead with buying if i only want to use the SATA 6gb/s ports. I wanted to take 2 HDD's( sata 3gb/s) and one DVD writer and run alll three on SATA 6GB/s ports. is sata 6gb/s backward compatible? 
I am going to order the maximus iv extrme which has 4 SATA 6GB/s ports two on the intel controller and 2 on the marvell controller. Can i go ahead?


----------



## modder (Feb 1, 2011)

@msaiashwin



> is sata 6gb/s backward compatible?


Yes & cables are the same too.

1) Why spend on a defective product in the first place whether you use SATA 2 or 3?
2) 20K for that board would be long-term LOSS


----------



## msaiashwin (Feb 1, 2011)

by when will the problem be rectified? and when will z68 be launched?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2011)

modder said:


> Yes, the problem isn't with SB Proccy. Its the poorly tested chipset, Intel wasn't aware of. Smells like Apple 4G
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sandybridge is more than enough for bulldozer as its gearing up socket 2011 for bulldozer. Ivy bridge would be an overkill.


----------



## modder (Feb 1, 2011)

> by when will the problem be rectified?


Hard to guess. Look for it in ASUS VIP forum/community. Intel might recall intel mobos only while ASUS/GIGABYTE/etc will go through their own RMA channel to apply the FIX. ATM I think, in India they will just neglect the issue and move on casually. Totally depends on Intel's true nature.

According to Wiki



> A Z68 Chipset, to be released in Q2 2011, will come with “Performance OverClocking” support, as Intel calls it.



India might get it at the end of Q2 2011. Google for updates.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

wait...so is this a intel motherboard issue & not proc issue??i was planning to get intel 2400 with an asus motherboard...is it safe?


----------



## modder (Feb 1, 2011)

@Ronnie11

Any make (ASUS/Gigabyte/ETC) mobo having Intel Cougar Point 6 series (P6/H6) chipset will have the SATA controller issue (see Vicky's post no. 12)

Purchasing the SB CPU is safe but not the mb.


----------



## anikahead2010 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wait wait and wait....man i hate this wait.... 
Intel screwed up big time....


----------



## modder (Feb 1, 2011)

Some development:

Article:
The Source of Intel's Cougar Point SATA Bug - AnandTech



> OEMs and motherboard manufacturers are going to be talking to Intel over the next week to figure out the next steps. Intel plans to deliver fixed silicon to its partners at the end of February, however it’ll still take time for the motherboard makers to turn those chips into products. I wouldn’t expect replacements until March at the earliest.
> 
> I maintain that the best gesture of goodwill on Intel’s part would be to enable motherboard manufacturers to replace P67/H67 motherboards with Z68 boards for those users who want them.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 1, 2011)

well this was a big disappointment from their side
(hurray for AMD)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2011)

shopkeepers got a good reason to dry their 1st gen Core i* processor & mobo empty, provided they are informed about the problem.


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2011)

msaiashwin said:


> is it a problem with all the p67 boards. because i was going to take the asus maximus iv extreme..



No, H67 and P67 both have this prob.

Better wait for Z68.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Feb 2, 2011)

Waiting since 3 months and seems i m ******


----------



## modder (Feb 2, 2011)

Some development:

Article:
Gigabyte Announces 6-series Motherboard Replacement Program - AnandTech

*Gigabyte's the first:*


> The fix for the problematic transistor requires a hardware change. The 6-series chipset design doesn’t have to be redone, but there’s a metal layer change that must be made. The result is a new stepping of the 6-series chipsets. Intel shipped with stepping B2, and the fixed version will carry a B3 stepping.
> 
> Just half an hour ago, Gigabyte sent its replacement strategy for all of its own motherboards.
> 
> ...



ASUS catching up!

*ASUS - An open letter to ASUS customers and partners:*
Proactively responding to the Intel-identified Sandy Bridge chipset design error - event.asus.com


----------

